# some recent ties



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

With the terrible weather I've been spending a lot of time on the vise. My latest few creations. A tarpon toad on a 600sp, grass shrinp, a few foxy shrimp and a crab with a little deer hair on top.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Well done! Gorgeous flies!


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

very nice toad, like the Sea Level sticker too


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I like that grass shrimp. I bet it'll be money in the spring. I tie something similar but with a craft fur tail. 

The deer hair you add on that crab, is that for a weedguard? To make sure it sinks hook point up? How's the castability?


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

I particularly like the last one - looks like it will trick even the spookiest of redfish!! Nicely done!

Agree that this weather is conducive to nothing more than sitting in front of a tv and getting creative with your fly tying skills!!


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks guys, the deer hair on the crab is hopefully to act like somewhat of a weed guard, and for looks as well. The little grass shrimp is killer on super skinny water redfish. One of my spots alot of times the redfish are so shallow half their backs are out of the water, anything big usually scares them. I tie one in pink as well that is killer up on the sand flats


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

This post inspired me to tie up some flies the other night.

Couple #4 cwabs









Another view









Small shrimp pattern I tie similar to that grass shrimp for challow redfish










Gotcha/ crazy charlie type pattern that I've had success with in shallow water and in the spring


----------

